

Show HN: Occupy Everything; a weekend project - irunbackwards
http://market.android.com/details?id=com.thinglet.occupyeverything

======
jamesbritt
Just installed it, very cool.

One quibble: The app does not rotate to landscape view when I open the
keyboard on my G2 (which is typically how I view things).

~~~
irunbackwards
I'm adding a couple more cities right now, I'll unlock orientation change as
well.

~~~
jamesbritt
Cool, thanks.

~~~
irunbackwards
Just pushed out the update for screen orientation. Also includes Newcastle,
Orange County, and San Diego news hubs.

------
OpenAlgorithm
Don't have Android but the product information page looks great, very clever
idea and great use of a weekend!

~~~
irunbackwards
Much thanks, it's coming to iOS soon! Any ideas for improvement?

~~~
jamesbritt
That page needs a QR code that links to the apk file or to a market:// link.

edit: In the meantime:

[http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=300x300...](http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=300x300&chl=https%3A%2F%2Fmarket.android.com%2Fdetails%3Fid%3Dcom.thinglet.occupyeverything)

~~~
irunbackwards
Just updated the description with an ASCII QR code, thanks for the interim
link and good idea!

------
abrown28
I'll never understand why these people get everyone's support but the tea
party is reviled.

~~~
jamesbritt
Depends on where you stand. Fox, for example, takes the alternate view.

Still, at Occupy Phoenix yesterday there were a number of signs that were
downright embarrassing, either by virtue of misspellings or because of a
vitriolic message. Or both.

The presence of 9/11 Truthers didn't help either.

These are exactly the kinds of things that some people like to point out about
Tea Party rallies. I say, great, call out ignorance and venom when you see it,
but do it for everybody. And don't paint everybody with the same brush.

Anyways, while I'm certainly not in agreement with everything everyone at
every Occupy event believes I find at least enough common ground to want to
stay informed so this app is quite useful.

